# Hello from Austria ***



## Ger (Jul 8, 2021)

Hello from Vienna, I am glad to have found this forum, as it is a great place for information about all different types of music software and its development! I mostly use the DAWs Reaper and Cubase, and I am espesially interested in physical modeling software at the moment ... all the best, Gerald


----------



## SteveC (Jul 8, 2021)

Moin from Bremen,
I also like physical modeling. But I'm not satisfied with the results for now.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 8, 2021)

Moi from Groningen (yes, we actually say that - it’s our “Servus!”). Physical modeling is one of many things that interests me, and you’ll find plenty of talk about that on here. Nice to meet you! Any particular physically modelled instrument you have a special interest in?


----------



## Dietz (Jul 8, 2021)

D'Ehre von vis-a-vis (quasi)  ...


----------



## Ger (Jul 8, 2021)

Also Moi (which actually sounds nicer to me than the Viennese "Servus" most times ...  
Yes, the results with physical modeling are somehow `patchy´, of course also related to the sound one is heading for ... as a mere substitute of a real instrument it would also be dependant to the input interface I suppose; thinking for example of different possibilities for sound modulation with a midi input device like expressie e Touche (I am trying the_ arché collection_ right now), or mpe capable keyboards ... 
interesting for me is not only the aspect of modeling the sound of a real instrument (which is where most software I tried so far failed to some extend), but the possibility to evoke some new sounds, that are `organic´, but different to sample-based software ... and therefor reasons friktion seems interesting ...


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 8, 2021)

Friktion has been discussed vividly. Esteemed forum member @lychee has done cool things with it! Like you I mainly look at PM as a means of creating new and organic sounding expressive faux-acoustic synth sounds (Rhizomatic Plasmonic, AAS Chromaphone, Reaktor stuff, Madrona Labs KAIVO)


----------



## SteveC (Jul 8, 2021)

Ger said:


> Also Moi (which actually sounds nicer to me than the Viennese "Servus" most times ...
> Yes, the results with physical modeling are somehow `patchy´, of course also related to the sound one is heading for ... as a mere substitute of a real instrument it would also be dependant to the input interface I suppose; thinking for example of different possibilities for sound modulation with a midi input device like expressie e Touche (I am trying the_ arché collection_ right now), or mpe capable keyboards ...
> interesting for me is not only the aspect of modeling the sound of a real instrument (which is where most software I tried so far failed to some extend), but the possibility to evoke some new sounds, that are `organic´, but different to sample-based software ... and therefor reasons friktion seems interesting ...


In this case I like Chromaphone, Corpus in Ableton and of course the physical modeling part in MSoundfactory!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 8, 2021)

SteveC said:


> and of course the physical modeling part in MSoundfactory!


I love your love for MSF


----------



## mussnig (Jul 8, 2021)

Griaß di und Willkommen!


----------



## lychee (Jul 8, 2021)

Hi Ger, welcome to VI and the fascinating world of physical modeling.
Besides on this subject, if you have Reason I highly recommend Friktion, which is a real gem in this area.

While looking at the plugins that doctoremmet cited, I was looked at the possibilities of Kaivo and Plasmonic on youtube, and in the suggestions on the side I discovered Substantia, a "new" plugin that looks fantastic:


----------



## Dietz (Jul 9, 2021)

lychee said:


> Substantia, a "new" plugin that looks fantastic:


Fantastic indeed! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nicholas (Jul 9, 2021)

servas aus wien


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 9, 2021)

Dietz said:


> Fantastic indeed! Thanks for sharing.


Great one. MacOS only unfortunately


----------



## wahey73 (Jul 9, 2021)

Servus Gerald (noch aus Wien aber schon wieder auf der Heimreise). I'm using mostly Logic but looking at Reaper once in a while, might ask you some questions in the future 😊


----------



## ridgero (Jul 9, 2021)

Servas aus Zürich (geb. in Wien)


----------

